# July 15-16 report



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't take pics, but the ripline is between Horn and Nakika, with everything north of Horn dirty. Dirty green on clean blue/green, with current and hard grassline formed up for miles. Mashed the 25-30 pound dorado up pretty damn good, and had a bit of amateur hour on the whole bait and switch operation I tried to introduce to the boat, so went 0/2 on blues, but was cool watching the clusterf*ck unfold, as they had never seen blues right behind the boat like that. My teasers were destroyed, and most of the mahi came off the bait and switch as well. Fun trip. Nakika had no tuna on it as of Tuesday night, but DS-3 was loaded. Good luck.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Captain, thanks for the report. Great info as always. 

Since you are always helping others and sharing your knowledge, can i ask where you gained your knowledge from? Was it a father, friend, famous Captain? Self taught maybe from time on the water?

Either way, keep it up. Your one of the best in many of our books in these parts.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Captain, thanks for the report. Great info as always.
> 
> Since you are always helping others and sharing your knowledge, can i ask where you gained your knowledge from? Was it a father, friend, famous Captain? Self taught maybe from time on the water?
> 
> Either way, keep it up. Your one of the best in many of our books in these parts.


Excellent question! 

I'll try and make this as short as possible. A few years ago, I found out I had cancer and a very bleak prognosis. So I started going around doing "bucket list" types of trips, mainly fishing. Said I would fish my way through college if I ever survived. Here we are. But during that time, my thirst for knowledge outgrew the shots we typically get at blue marlin here in the gulf. So I started doing a lot of traveling; in the last few years, I've averaged over 40 days a year in south Florida doing the kite fishing for sails and learning daytime swords with Capt. Nick Stanczyk, been to Venezuela, Bahamas, Cape Verde, Africa, Nova Scotia for giant bluefin tuna, Dominican Republic, as well as some others. I tried picking the brains of local greats who have been in the game much longer than me and are years ahead of me better fishermen- Myles Colley, Mike Roberto, Jimmy Crochet, Jason Buck, Hunter Caballero, to name a few, and owe much to them. Also went international and fished with Captains Russell Kleppinger, Josh Temple, Ronnie Fields, RJ Boyle, Tim Richardson, Marty Bates, Roddy Hays, and others. The advantages of getting to fish in destinations where you get dozens of shots a day at blue marlin versus just a couple enable you to better capitalize on opportunities such as a fish swinging and missing on a lure, or bird-dogging your teaser. If the fish is still in the spread, your "shot" is far from over. There are things you can do to entice that fish to bite again versus just continuing down a line and chalking it up as a "swing and a miss," or "ufo." You get out of this sport what you put in, and I try to do as much as I can with what little funds there are left over after $500 textbooks and getting my new boat up and running, to try and get to fish and learn from some of these legends of the sport. There are lots of ways to skin a cat, some more efficient than others. I enjoy these trips where I get asked to go run someone's boat and try and teach them a new method. It's fun for me and educational for all.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for another great report Woody. Still jet lagged but cannot wait to get out there, wish I still had my boat...sounds like a great rip and conditions out there.
Wow quite a resume indeed, impressive, sure could learn from you. If running a trip and short of one angler please keep me in mind, home until end of August, prefer to go during the week...341 7166


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

did you catch the mahi or crickets or worms?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the report. And thanks for your story!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

He's been using those damn frog lures with the green skirt.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the frog lures. I like watching the strike and the way their legs wiggle


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for your background Woody. It sounds like you have made the most out of the precious time we have on this earth. Hope you keep doing what you love and sharing what you know. Cheers.

Matt


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report. Sometimes one does not need pics to prove something happen.
Woody I'm working on a crew that actually has money. Lol
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Great report. Sometimes one does not need pics to prove something happen.
> Woody I'm working on a crew that actually has money. Lol
> Whyme
> Mako my Dayo


I really had my hands full the other day between rerigging ballys and bouncing between bridge and pit coaching them on the bait and switch operation. Phone was inside the whole day. Next time!


----------

